# Film and Movie Couples MBTI



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

This can be any two characters (in any form) that have romantic feelings for each-other (preferably requited feelings) and you can add as many couples as you like.
You can just write the character's names and add their MBTI type or go in even more detail by describing why you think they are those types, showing a picture/ video/ gif of them interacting and go into more detail about their personality.
Feel free to discuss MBTI types of the characters if anyone disagrees.

I'll start!

Nucky (ENTJ) and Margret (INFP) from Boardwalk Empire





Nucky bases many of his decisions on what he thinks and tries to stay detached (T). However he does have strong emotions/ feelings and acts on them with swiftness and confidence (E). He is generally pretty organised and seems to have Fi (TJ). He has a unique perspective and spots patterns in things (N). 

Margaret is incredibly Fi (hardly ever showing her feelings on the surface), is very sensitive to what people say (F) and is rather clearly introverted by her quiet demeanour (I).


----------

